# Mass diet ????



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Im 13 st 5 lb and 5ft 10, aged 26

Is my diet ok for gaining mass ?? and how many cals do u think im taking in ??

730 breakfast - large bowl of oats , protein shake with milk and a bananana

1030- tuna/egg sandwhich with wholemeal bread

1230- two tuna/egg sandwhiches again on wholemeal bread, another piece of fruit and natural yogurt with blueberrys

430- another snadwhich , and a pint of semi skimmed milk

6- dinner, large chicken breast broccalli and rice with olive oil and herbs

8- pre workout jack3d and bananana and protein shake with milk

9- postworkout creatine and proteinshak with water , and bowl of oats

1030- pint of milk before bed .


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

some choclate every now and then aswell


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

???


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't be ars*d working it out for you but how many cals is that? How much protein, carbs and fat?


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure mate thats the reason i stuck it up, not great with it !


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I can't be ars*d working it out for you but how many cals is that? How much protein, carbs and fat?


x2



deanoz007 said:


> Not sure mate thats the reason i stuck it up, not great with it !


www.fitday.com

learn how to use it, very useful.


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers ausbuilt without working it out would you say its ok ??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deanoz007 said:


> Cheers ausbuilt without working it out would you say its ok ??


dont be lazy... work it out and post the results- YOU NEED TO KNOW..

honestly, just looking... way to low in protein.


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

cals 4,627

protein 260

carbs 650

fat 93


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deanoz007 said:


> cals 4,627
> 
> protein 260
> 
> ...


dude.. thats more cals than i eat in a day...

650g carbs is massive....

I've sent you a pm for a good link to growth principles.


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just to jump in there is no where near 600+ grams of carbs in your diet posted up top

Nowhere near

unless your having massive amounts of rice and oats pm


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Up the protein and lower the carbs is what i would do mate


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

two big bowls of oats 8 slices of bread , fruit milk and big bowl of rice


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

i found franco columbu's nutrition book quite handy for calorie reference etc! cant find it at the mo, otherwise i would have got the full title! but its a good book


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

deanoz007 said:


> two big bowls of oats 8 slices of bread , fruit milk and big bowl of rice


If that was me i would be one big bloated mofo with all that carb.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

> 8- pre workout jack3d and bananana and protein shake with milk


Slightly off topic but i have this pre workout some days, mix all in a blender taste great, works best with lemon jacked and cookies / cream protien Mmmmm


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ash1981 i do a manual job aswell thou (landscaping) so burn off alot ..


----------

